# Exotic Meat Market - BUYERS BEWARE



## dc1346 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'm posting this on the right board, but this was the nearest board I could find for providing a review of an on-line food supplier.





  








Snapshot(26).jpg




__
dc1346


__
Aug 14, 2016








I am writing about ExoticMeatMarket.com which offers a wide array of meat products from commonly used meats like lamb, beef, and pork to alligator, ostrich, and kangaroo. I was interested in ordering suckling pig and since they had such a wide inventory, I wound up ordering a few other items to the tune of nearly $400.

The company said that that they send out orders through overnight shipping and that these orders are mailed out on Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday. My initial order was made on a Saturday, so I knew nothing would happen over the weekend. I expected receiving a UPS tracking number on Monday but Monday came and went and the only thing that happened was ExoticMeatMarket.com debited my PayPal account. When no tracking number was received on Tuesday, I finally emailed the company to learn the status of my order and I got a curt, "We're out of stock for some of these items" reply. The reply did not indicate whether the order would eventually be fulfilled or when it might be fulfilled or whether I'd get a refund ... so I wrote again and asked. I got another short reply that promised a refund ... and that's when my problem with this company began.





  








Fraud.jpg




__
dc1346


__
Aug 14, 2016








I never got a refund.

When I asked AGAIN about my refund and pointed out that the company had debited my account without giving me anything in exchange, the owner complained about my attitude. He said that I was "dangerous" to the "on-line retail business" and that he was going to black list me with other vendors. He told me that he was offended by my tone and because of "seller's rights," he reserved the right to not sell me anything and he was keeping my payment because I had hurt his feelings. He told me that if I wanted my money back, I would have to sue him.

When I wrote back to tell him that keeping my money without giving me my order constituted mail fraud and theft and that I would file complaints with local, state, and Federal authorities if he didn't issue my refund, he dared me to do my worse ... and so I did.

I blasted him on Yelps. I contacted his municipal police department to see if I could file criminal charges. I filed a complaint with the California State Attorney general to allege theft and fraud. I filed a complaint with the Federal Department of Justice since they have a fraud division. I also filed complaints with California's Better Business Bureau and the local Chamber of Commerce.

Yelps was really interesting. Customers seem divided between loving this company and hating it. Most of the negative reviews came from people like myself who had made on-line purchases. The customers who liked this company were Californians who lived in the local area. I suspect that the reason they didn't have problems was because they only paid for items that they could physically buy. They weren't asked to fork over money while receiving nothing in exchange.

I contacted the police through an on-line complaint form and was told that someone had called the owner to discuss my concerns. I don't know what happened but the owner emailed to tell me that he'd be giving me a refund ... but as with the previous promise, no refund was ever made.

Complaints made through the Better Business Bureau, the State Attorney General's office, and the DOJ are still being investigated.

To get my money back, I filed a complaint with PayPal who promptly sent this to mediation. In mediation, the vendor said again that he'd refund me ... but 3 weeks went by without a refund and to their credit, PayPal finally debited the store's account.

To those of you who make on-line purchases, I would like to offer kudos to PayPal which offers buyers some measure of purchase protection. I also like Amazon which has excellent customer service.

If I had purchased these food items using a credit card, I'd be up the proverbial creek because most credit card companies won't go to bat for their customers over disputed payments.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Too bad you didn't sue prior to the PayPal resolution ... That would be a very interesting case for Judge Judy or The Peoples Court and you would surely prevail. Glad you got satisfaction of some kind. Mail order can be a dicey proposition at times. PayPal has done more things right than wrong !


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  Glad you got it resolved.  I would disagree about credit card purchases.  I have twice had credit card disputes resolved in my favor.  I have found them fair wtr disputed payments.


----------



## dc1346 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hank said:


> Thanks for the info. Glad you got it resolved. I would disagree about credit card purchases. I have twice had credit card disputes resolved in my favor. I have found them fair wtr disputed payments.


Hmmmm ... I guess this would depend in part upon who your credit card company is. Ever since mine outsourced customer service overseas, I can't get anywhere with them ... so now if I'm not buying something locally, I buy through Amazon which has excellent service and if I'm not on-line with Amazon, I purchase through PayPal which offers excellent protection as well.

In looking at the Yelps reviews for the Exotic Meat Market, I wonder how many customers were able to resolve their issues. The owner openly mocked me in his emails, DARING ME to do my worst. What kind of a person does business this way? All I wanted was the product I had ordered and failing that, I expected a refund ... and for daring to ask the owner why no refund was forth coming after a refund had been promised, he accused me of being a "threat" to on-line retailers and claimed that I would be blacklisted with all retailers?

How ridiculous!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Hope you posted all of this on Yelp.


----------



## anshu pathak (Oct 5, 2016)

Good Morning DC1346. I am the owner of Exotic Meat Market. Anshu Pathak. Give me your order Number. Let me read the emails between us and post it on this forum. Give me the date of your order and your zip code if you do not have the order number. Thank you.


----------



## anshu pathak (Oct 5, 2016)

Good Morning Chef, 

I am Anshu Pathak, owner of Exotic Meat Market. 

Please provide your order number so I can look into the facts and post e-mails between us on this forum. 

I want to find out that what was the reason to held your money and not to give you prompt refund. 

Thanks

Anshu Pathak


----------



## concernd citizn (May 2, 2017)

Hello DC 1346.  You should also note that I have been told that this Anshu Pathak, sells and ships various contaminated food or even adulterated food products, and creates false labels upon shipment.  You never know what you are purchasing. Is seems that he uses false representation that these products are inspected, by using various forged documents and labels.  The USDA has had an investigation against him.  

Despite the various false advertisement on his online websites ("Exotic Meat Market"), the public would be quite upset to learn that they were eating products (animals) that they did not intent to purchase, and/or with the various false or forged labels or documents, with the alleged compliance to the various health and safety codes, that is shipped with the products.   

Google States that Anshu Pathak is a Felon.  

Buyer BEWARE.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks much Concerned. This all happened quite some time ago. Perhaps if you gave references for your comments, that would help achieve your desired results.


----------

